# Bellator inks Vladimir Matyushenko, debut will be non-tournament bout



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Bellator inks Vladimir Matyushenko, debut will be non-tournament bout
> 
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Apr 18, 2013 at 12:45 pm ET
> 
> ...



http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...matyushenko-debut-will-be-non-tournament-bout


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

He is going to clean out the division...mop the floor with everyone...wax them all...Janitor.


----------

